# Un petit succès ça compte ?

## b_Q

Depuis ma gentoo hwclock problématique

i.e pas de /dev/rtc.

Fouille moi: pousse ça aux oubliettes

puisque pas un problème.

Puis il y une heure

découverte d'une option de configuration noyau CONFIG_RTC.

Recompilation.

Joie.

Oubliette suivante...

----------

## crevette

Bravo bravo 

j'ai pas tout compris, sauf que tu t'etais depatouillé tout seul comme un grand.

tu t'approches de la Lumière mon fils

----------

## b_Q

Oui Sire!

Suis pas mal sûr.

J'ai été heurté par possiblement 2 ou 3 photons de là-haut.

Ça n'a pas fait mal pan-toute !

J'aurais du poster ailleur mais voulais pas briser le fil du lien là

et pourquoi gaspiller...

Un de plus pour fmalabre et 2 vrais à venir si pas résolus.

----------

